# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  شبل الطفوف مطلوب

## الصقر الاسود

السلام عليكم 

شبل الطفوف مطلوب 

اذا تقدر شبل ابغى توقيع ومابغاه يكون متحرك :bigsmile: 

ابغاه يكون في صقر على جبل وكلام من خبرتك 

وابغاك تحط فيه اسمي ورابط شبكة الناصرة 

ومشكور  :toung:

----------


## Hussain.T

عليكم السلآم ورحمة الله وبركآته.. :bigsmile: 

عذرا خيي أوقآت الدوآم تكون في الإجآزة بالعآدة.. :toung: 

<<مدرستي أولى ..انسآن طموح  :amuse: 

لكني بحآول قد مآ أقدر

مآ أوعدك بس فيه احتمآل يوصل..

واسمح ليي ع التقصير

تحيآتي

----------

